# المنتديات الأردنية > السياحه في الأردن >  الطره...يا قطعه من قلبي

## khaled aljonidee

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
انا رح احكي عن القريه التي تعتبر مسقط رأس عائلتنا كلها 
الطره 
هي قرية صغيرة تقع في مدينة اربد في اقصى الشمال و يبلغ عدد سكانها 20 الف نسمة 
من القرى المجاوره للطره: 
الشجرة.....عمراوه....ذنيبه 
و القرى الثلاثة السابق ذكرهم بالاضافه الى الطره مع اجزاء من درعا السورية كان يطلق عليها في الماضي اسم سهول حوران....لأنها منطقة سهلية و مناسبة للزراعه 
تعتبر منطقة سهل حوران في الماضي المنطقة الوحيدة التي كان يتم زراعتها في العهد الروماني 
يعني كل زراعة الرومانيين كانت في سهول حوران 
من العشائر المشهوره في الطره 
الدرابسه...و هم عباره عن ثلاثة افخاذ
ارشيدات...من ارقى العشائر
حجازات...صدقوني ما بعرف عنهم كثير
الجنيدي(الجنايده)...الي هي اسم عشيرتي 
الجنيدي من العشائر الاردنية....و معروف عنا احنا انه عيوننا خضر و بيعرفونا اهل الطره من بياض بشرتنا....انا ذات نغسي ما كنت اعرف كيف بيعرفوني الا لما حكتلي جدتي :Db465236ff: 
انا عشت حياتي كلها في الزرقا و بتعرفوا انتوا انو لهجتنا مدنية و بتختلف عن لهجة قريتي اشي اكيد 
بس الحمد لله انا الوحيد من اخواني حاليا الذي يتقن اللهجه الفلاحية و بفتخر انه اصلي فلاح :SnipeR (62): ...و امي هي التي تتقنها معي لأنها عاشت حياتها في القرية اما الوالد فهو مدني من اول ما طلع عالدنيا :SnipeR (62):  
و الان رح اترككم مع بعض الصور الي التقطتها لما كنت هناك قبل يومين و الصور ماشي حالهم :Db465236ff:  


 








الصوره هاي مأخوذه على الحدود الاردنية السورية و المأذنة موجوده في سوريا 



 

و هي شجر الزيتون  


 

و هي شجرة لوز و الشجره الي وراها زيتون و الصوره مأخوذه من عند بيت جدي 
و بتلاحظوا انه فيه بير...و لازم تعرفوا انه ما في بيت قديم في الطره الا و فيه بير 
 :SnipeR (62):  
 
و هي العِنبة 
بس بطلت مثل الاول  
يعني ما حد بيعتني فيها من خوالي من بعد وفاة جدي :Eh S(2):  


 
و هي الصوره نفس الي قبلها بس هون الدنيا كانت بتشتي و لما حكيت تلفون مع الوالده بحكيلها كيف الجو بالزرقا بتحكيلي الدنيا مشمسه بس في شوية هوا :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  


و بوعدكم انه الموضوع رح يكون متجدد و رح اذهلكم كثير بالصور  
انا ما قدرت اورجيكم المناظر الرائعه لأني كنت مريض هناك :Eh S(2):  
و بالنهاية 


اذا كان حبي لإربد جريمة فليشهد العالم أني اكبر مجرم  
وان كان حبي لها عنصرية فليشهد العالم أني أكبر عنصري 
 :SnipeR (62):

----------


## keana

يا سلام
رائع جدا

ما احلى تراب الاردن

وبعدين الرمثا طلعت حلوه

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

بيت يافا احلا  :SnipeR (19):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> يا سلام
> رائع جدا
> 
> ما احلى تراب الاردن
> 
> وبعدين الرمثا طلعت حلوه


[align=center] 
الرمثا جنة

 :SnipeR (62): 
[/align]

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> بيت يافا احلا


مقهور :Db465236ff:

----------


## غسان

_[align=center] والله الطره حلوه يا خالد .. 

الله يخليها للفيصلي 

على اعتبار انك زرت عين جنا .. صراحه ايا احلى .؟؟
[/align]_

----------


## keana

> بيت يافا احلا


 

هو انتم منن بيت يافا

----------


## keana

> [align=center] 
> الرمثا جنة
> 
> 
> [/align]


 

والله الاردن كلها جنه
الله يخليلنا اياها

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> _[align=center] والله الطره حلوه يا خالد .. [/align]_[align=center]
> 
> _الله يخليها للفيصلي_ 
> 
> _على اعتبار انك زرت عين جنا .. صراحه ايا احلى .؟؟_
> [/align]


 
[align=center] 
قصدك ال 12-0  :Db465236ff: 

يا زلمه احنا ما بدنا الكأس :Db465236ff: 

الطره احلى بكثييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  يييييييييييييييييييييييييييير :SnipeR (62): 
[/align]

----------


## غسان

> [align=center] 
> قصدك ال 12-0 
> 
> يا زلمه احنا ما بدنا الكأس
> 
> الطره احلى بكثييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  يييييييييييييييييييييييييييير
> [/align]


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

ايوه وبكثير  :Db465236ff:  ...

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> ايوه وبكثير  ...


 :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> مقهور


دخلك على شو بدي انقهر .. انا اعطيتك معلومه وواقع  :SnipeR (19):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> هو انتم منن بيت يافا


اه من بيت يافا ..
بتعرفيها ؟

----------


## keana

> اه من بيت يافا ..
> بتعرفيها ؟


 

طبعا
وليش ما اعرفها
بدي احكيلك سرانا متاكد ما حدد رح يشوفه :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
انا كل يوم بمر منها

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> طبعا
> وليش ما اعرفها
> بدي احكيلك سرانا متاكد ما حدد رح يشوفه
> انا كل يوم بمر منها


اهااااااااااااا 
تمام , اذن بتيجي من مناطق جهة الطيبه ودير السعنه والخ ....

----------


## ابو عوده

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> دخلك على شو بدي انقهر .. انا اعطيتك معلومه وواقع


روح زحلق :SnipeR (30):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> 


 
تحياتي ابو عوده :Icon31:

----------


## حسناء الجليد

يسلمو   على الصور          حلوة   والطبيعة وين     ما كانت   بضل   حلوة           فالارض ملك لله  وكل شي فيها بجنن           
انت ابتسمع للاغاني الاجنبة      ياي  كتير حلوة   ومعبرة    انا بس بسمع لفرقة  back street boys  وفرقة us5وبسمع بعض الاغاني التانية مثل ican hate you any moor واغنية i will be wate for youاكتير حبيتها

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> روح زحلق


 :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  اقبل بالواقع احسنلك

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> اقبل بالواقع احسنلك


الطره احلى :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> الطره احلى


ييييييييييييي ما احسنه .. :Db465236ff:  
بالحلم بجوز تكون احلا  :Copy Of 7anoon: 
بس الواقع بحكي بيت يافا احلا  :SnipeR (19):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

بعدين معك انت :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19): 

طير من هون خلي غيرك يهدي :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> بعدين معك انت
> 
> طير من هون خلي غيرك يهدي


حبيت اضيف معلومه عندك انه بيت يافا احلا ..  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

السويد احلى منهم كلهم :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## الصقر الذهبي

تحيا الطرة يا عم

 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> السويد احلى منهم كلهم


مش موضوعنا السويد . :Db465236ff: . 
المهم ضيف هالمعلومه عندك وخليها ببالك وزي ما حكيتلك   :SnipeR (19):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> تحيا الطرة يا عم


الله يحي اصلك :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> مش موضوعنا السويد .. 
> المهم ضيف هالمعلومه عندك وخليها ببالك وزي ما حكيتلك


 
الطره احلى و غصب عن يا مصخمط :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> الطره احلى و غصب عن يا مصخمط


يا سيدي انا بتعامل معك بنيه صافيه وحاب افيدك وانورك على الواقع والحقيقه 
انا شفت الطره بصورك وبيت يافا وبعرفها .. طلعت يا اخي بيت يافا احلا بكثير

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> يا سيدي انا بتعامل معك بنيه صافيه وحاب افيدك وانورك على الواقع والحقيقه 
> انا شفت الطره بصورك وبيت يافا وبعرفها .. طلعت يا اخي بيت يافا احلا بكثير


انا ما قدرت اصور جميع المناظر هناك لأني كنت مريض

و بوعدك بالاكثر من رائع

 :SnipeR (62):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> انا ما قدرت اصور جميع المناظر هناك لأني كنت مريض
> 
> و بوعدك بالاكثر من رائع


اها, لو تصور كل زاويه فيها بتظل بيت يافا احلا  :SnipeR (19):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> اها, لو تصور كل زاويه فيها بتظل بيت يافا احلا


لا تخليني اشوفك يوم الاحد :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> لا تخليني اشوفك يوم الاحد


  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:   صحلك تشوفني :SnipeR (19):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> صحلك تشوفني


لا يا كبير :SnipeR (19): 

مشان الله خليني اشوفك :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19): 

بموت اذا ما بشوفك :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):

----------


## anoucha

ياي شو حلوة هاي القرية

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> لا يا كبير
> 
> مشان الله خليني اشوفك
> 
> بموت اذا ما بشوفك


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  نغش
المهم بيت يافا احلا وبالناقص من شوفتك  :Db465236ff:  :SnipeR (19):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> ياي شو حلوة هاي القرية


شكرا انوشا

واللهِ انك فهمانه  :SnipeR (62): 

مش زي بعض ناس :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> نغش
> المهم بيت يافا احلا وبالناقص من شوفتك


بيكون احسن :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):

----------


## anoucha

> شكرا انوشا
> 
> واللهِ انك فهمانه 
> 
> مش زي بعض ناس


بس قريتي اخلى منها بكتيييييير ما في مقارنة

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> بيكون احسن


 :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> بس قريتي اخلى منها بكتيييييير ما في مقارنة


انتي بتزبطي بجهة و بتخربي بجهة :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## anoucha

> انتي بتزبطي بجهة و بتخربي بجهة


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: انا قلت قريتك حلوة بس قريتي احلى

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> انا قلت قريتك حلوة بس قريتي احلى


 :Db465236ff:

----------


## anoucha

:Bl (14):  :Bl (14): 


>

----------


## renah

انا ما عمرني شفتها بس بعرف الي شافههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههها    اكيد حلوه زي اصحابها :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> انا ما عمرني شفتها بس بعرف الي شافههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههها اكيد حلوه زي اصحابها


الله يحلي ايامك :SnipeR (62): 

بس ليش معصبة؟ :SnipeR (30):

----------


## renah

> الله يحلي ايامك
> 
> بس ليش معصبة؟


انا مش معصبه بس هدا شوقي الهاااااااااااااااااااا
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههها

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> انا مش معصبه بس هدا شوقي الهاااااااااااااااااااا
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههها


الله يزيدك من نعيمه :SnipeR (62):

----------


## عُبادة

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## دليلة

صورة حلوة مع اني اتشقلبت لشفتهم  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

الله يحفظ لكم بلادكم

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> 


اهلين عباده :SnipeR (62):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> صورة حلوة مع اني اتشقلبت لشفتهم 
> 
> الله يحفظ لكم بلادكم


احنا عنا الشجر بيطلع هيك :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

الله يبارك فيكِ دليلة :SnipeR (62):

----------


## دليلة

> احنا عنا الشجر بيطلع هيك
> 
> 
> الله يبارك فيكِ دليلة


 
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## معاذ ملحم

:Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 

موضوع مميز مثل صاحبووو

 :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> موضوع مميز مثل صاحبووو


 
تسلم معاذ :SnipeR (62):

----------

